# Suche jemanden zum Werben[Onyxia]



## Erlix322 (4. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich suche einen Spieler der Lust hat mit mir zu leveln und gemeinschaftlich mit mir zu zocken 
Ich selbst bin 21 Jahre alt und habe Lust die Welt von WoW mit jemanden neu zu entdecken...
für weiter Infos schreibt mich an 

Geschenke: Gold, Taschen
           Schnelle Instanzen auf 90 [Tank,Heiler,Schaden] alles Vorhanden
           Tipps und Hinweise zur korrekten Spielweise aller Klassen!

Ts3 und Gilde auf 25 für einen maximalen Erfahrungsboost sind gegeben.

Das reicht noch nicht?
WoW wird dank dem Patch 5.4 wieder Aufwind bekommen denn Server werden virtuell zusammengelegt und die Spielergemeinschaft nimmt somit auch auf niedrig bevölkerten Realms zu!
Onyxia ist ein sehr gut bevölkerter Realm und wird somit noch, durch dieses zusätzliche Feature wachsen.

SEI BEREIT FÜR 5.4 und spiel mit


----------



## Erlix322 (12. August 2013)

ist immernoch aktuell


----------



## Erlix322 (16. August 2013)

/push


----------

